# Grain In Melbourne



## johnno (18/9/04)

I've just read this article in the paper. It doesn't quote what the prices are but if you're doing AG it may be worth your while contacting them. I will certainly look them up when the time comes.
Here is the contact info at the end of the article.
POWELLS MALT IS LOCATED AT THE MALTINGS, 111 PORTINGALES LANE, ROMSEY, TELEPHONE 5429 5885
THE COMPANYS RANGE OF MALTED GRAIN INCLUDES: PILSNER, ALE, MUNICH, MELANOIDIN, CARAMALT, WHEAT, CARAWHEAT AND ORGANIC (OTHER CEREALS SUCH AS OATS AND RYE CAN BE MADE TO ORDER). 
AVAILABLE IN 5KG, 20KG AND 25KG BAGS OR IN BULK (500KG OR ONE TONNE), WITH FREE DELIVERY WITHIN THE METROPOLITAN AREA.

Here is the article.

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2004/09/...4927496565.html

Good brewing


----------



## Doc (18/9/04)

I haven't read the article so don't know if it mentions that they are floor malted malts.
Gerard from Northern Districts Brewing in Sydney will be getting these malts to Sydney too, so I'll be giving them a go as soon as my current base malts deplenish.

Beers,
Doc


----------

